# space marine game niggles



## LordTedrick (Mar 12, 2011)

I loved playing the game but am very rubbish at MP.

Two little things really bothered me with the game.

1/ I will take off my helm and hope a stray round don't hit me in the head.

2/ Inquisitors as tall as space marines? (not sure about this one as I dont know much about inq)


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Isn't he wearing power Armour?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

*sigh* I thought we already had two or three threads right bellow, but whatever.

1: Helmets are for pussies. Its just so much more amazing to stare your foe into the eyes while you rip their head off. 

2: Augmentations? Power Armour?


----------



## LordTedrick (Mar 12, 2011)

he was but does power armour make you the same height as the marines? if so that makes me feel abit better.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Dropping his jump pack for being "out of fuel"


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

LordTedrick said:


> Inquisitors as tall as space marines? (not sure about this one as I dont know much about inq)


the female IG leader isn't that much shorter than Titus
unless she's very tall, Titus isn't taller than 6'6" in power armour


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I think they have tried to make the Astartes slightly more human so that the mainstream gamer does not go all "What the friggen hell?!" when he sees them.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Er the only problem I have with the picture, im going to sound like an idiot, is that she looks really close to the camera, do you have a side by side comparison?


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

locustgate said:


> Er the only problem I have with the picture, im going to sound like an idiot, is that she looks really close to the camera, do you have a side by side comparison?


well, if he walks closer to camera, he'll be growing larger but moving down
View attachment 15568


I think in the end cinematic he looks considerably larger...it may be inconsistency or just weird angles


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes but he is in no way 8ft tall big unless she happens to be about 7ft+ If she is normal/tall then that would make him 6'4" give to take a few.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

MontytheMighty said:


> the female IG leader isn't that much shorter than Titus
> unless she's very tall, Titus isn't taller than 6'6" in power armour


Take camera perspective into account. She's in the foreground. The Veteran Sergeant is in the background. Titus is in the middle. Of course she's going to look larger than she should, but, going by that logic, the Veteran Sergeant is then also hovering and only half her size.

For an indication of Titus size compared to her, look at their heads and their size relative to one another. Titus is standing several feet farther away from us than the Lieutenant, and his head appears only about 60% or so the size of hers. If you were to put them next to each other, I'd wager that the crown of her head matches with the top of the U on his cuirass, which would make her around six feet tall (remember, the Guard recruit from the best specimens) and Titus easily over seven feet tall.

I feel your pain, though. I watched parts of "Princess Bride" today, and Andre the Giant doesn't look Giant-ish next to Mandy Patinkin (Inigo Montoya).

Cheers,
P.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Aren't Space Marines only supposed to be seven and a half feet tall, anyway?

Yeah, the size if the Inquisitors did bother me a little bit, but I assumed it was some hierarchic scale deal - the bigger they are, they more important they are.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

I wasn't too worried about the Inquisitor's height. 

Gene therapy, bionics, ect. Plenty of ways for people to get big.

Not to mention that we do have people naturally 7 1/2 feet tall.

All the guardsman and the Lt. were a bit too tall for my taste, though. I was thinking they all ought to be closer to the SMs nipples and not his chin/neck.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Many novels, stories, and codices talk about Space Marines as being all above 2 meters. Older fluff even points out that the power armor is what makes them so intimidating. I think that the Horus Heresy books started a bad precedent by saying that the space marines were over 7 feet tall and the primarchs were even taller. Taller != better in combat. Think of all the problems they'd have getting into buildings, shelters, vehicles, tunnels, etc...

Look at the metal space marine scouts. They are space marine sized, but without the power armor and are about the same size as imperial guard.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Marines have always been tall in the fluff, 7ft plus. Power armour mainly adds bulk not height, it's not as though their boots a heavily padded is it? 

That said Titus does look a little short. I'd expect an average human to come up to a Marine pauldron with guardsmen (being the best a planet can offer) mid chest high. Though perhaps his hand size is a better indicator, it's nearly as large as her head.


----------

